# Omega 3 Fatty Acids - Yes or No?



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

I've heard that adding omega 3 fatty acids - tuna, pink salmon - to your dogs diet is very good for them. Anybody have any thoughts on this? I'm thinking of adding some to each serving of my dogs kibble. I use Canidae All Stage kibble....thanks for any input...rob


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

robc said:


> I've heard that adding omega 3 fatty acids - tuna, pink salmon - to your dogs diet is very good for them. Anybody have any thoughts on this? I'm thinking of adding some to each serving of my dogs kibble. I use Canidae All Stage kibble....thanks for any input...rob


Robc

Omega 3s are VERY good for dogs. 
Salmon has your bed omega 3s in it but feeding to much can give them the runs. 
Feeding most fish in good amounts will cause a dog to have the runs. 
You do not have to feed them fish to get omega 3s, you can go to your local drug store or Walmart and go purchase fish oils capsules, either pop a whole in the capsule and squeeze out the oil into the food or if they are good at eating pills just put the whole thing into there food. You can give this everyday where with real fish you can not unless in SMALL doses.

If you have any other questions regarding it, please ask

Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah we just use the capsules although the dogs love the fish. Go to GNC or wherevever and you can get a bottle of 1000-2000 pretty cheap!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you decided to give your dogs fish oil mak sure you research it and find one with low polluten in it. I would try to find one that the fish are from the wild as oppsed to farm raised. Check out the colour of the oil it should be light red/orange. Make sure that the product has both DHA and EPA in equall parts.


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

This will be fior my 12 week old puppy Titus (28 lbs) and my 8 month old puppy Tequilia (68 lbs).....how much fish oil per serving. If I decide to use fish - how much of that per serving? Thanks....rob


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

robc said:


> This will be fior my 12 week old puppy Titus (28 lbs) and my 8 month old puppy Tequilia (68 lbs).....how much fish oil per serving. If I decide to use fish - how much of that per serving? Thanks....rob


Take one of the capsules for the 8 month old and older 
Take a capsule and squeeze half

you only want to do this on ONE MEAL only due to the dog can get the runs. But also be prepared for them to get them until there body gets use to getting the oil. Not all dogs do this


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Take one of the capsules for the 8 month old and older
> Take a capsule and squeeze half
> 
> you only want to do this on ONE MEAL only due to the dog can get the runs. But also be prepared for them to get them until there body gets use to getting the oil. Not all dogs do this


thanks......rob


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

I got these gel caps today......I was wondering how you guys give them to your dogs. I cut them open and put the oil over their food. I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions on giving them in a treat form......but I don't like giving my dogs treats or tablescraps......any healthy food that I could put the cap in? I'm giving Titus 1000mg and Tequila 1200mg...but it says on the bottle that the 1200mg caps have 720mg of Omega 3 Fatty Acids with DHA & EPA, and the 1000mg caps have only 420mg of Omega 3 Fatty Acids with DHA & EPA. Is there anything raw I could stuff these caps into? I don't want our dogs to have any processed food. I was thinking maybe abuiot cutting them open and adding to their water since they both drink tons of water. I want only the best for them....Are these the right caps? It just doesn't seem like enough for them but maybe it's just me...any thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks in advance! Rob

*Here's the bottle:*










*Here's the caps:*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know Rob what type of fish is that oil from. If you only want the best then I guess you should purchase this product.

View Larger Photo -

Wholistic Wild, Deep Sea Salmon Oil
SKU # PP0006
Color: No Color
Material: Oil
Price: $7.99

Choose type and quantity 
1 Gallon $79.95 
1/2 Gallon $45.95 
4 oz. $7.99 
16 oz. $20.95 
32 oz $32.95 
Quantity: 1Quantity: 2Quantity: 3Quantity: 4Quantity: 5Quantity: 6Quantity: 7Quantity: 8Quantity: 9Quantity: 10Quantity: 11Quantity: 12Quantity: 13Quantity: 14Quantity: 15

WHOLISTIC™ Wild, Deep Sea Salmon Oil
The Wholistic Pet

Our Salmon Oil is the finest quality human-grade, salmon oil from the body of fresh-caught salmon.
The Wholistic Pet Supplements

The Wholistic Pet™ Deep Sea Salmon Oil is the finest grade of human-grade, deep-sea salmon oil available. The salmon used to produce this superior oil are wild, free-swimming salmon caught directly from the ocean. They are not farm-raised salmon and therefore not subject to the possible pollution or
contamination inherently present in commercial farming streams, penned ocean cages or other
closed communities. And the taste is superlative!

The Wholistic Pet™ Deep Sea Salmon Oil is clear brilliant light red/orange with a light, airy aroma. The
characteristic color actually comes from the metabolic breakdown of antioxidants that the wild
salmon captures and consumes in his diet! Cold-processed in a state-of-the art facility located
directly on the premises where the fish are actually caught, the body oils are captured through a
patented-process designed to ensure purity and freshness. To increase stability, Wholistic™ Deep Sea Salmon Oil is further stabilized with pure, natural Vitamin E. It is the next best thing to eating salmon straight from the ocean.Your pet will love the taste!

What exactly is Omega 3? Omega 3 is a polyunsaturated fat that is liquid at room temperature. Fat is an important and necessary part of any diet yet not all fats are the same. Some are bad; some are good. Saturated fats such as those found in meats are "bad" for health but unsaturated fats, such as those found in fish, are "good".Omega 3 fatty acid is one of the two types of "good"
polyunsaturated fats (Omega 6 being the other).

Salmon oil provides the Omega 3 fatty acids in the body-ready form of DHA and EPA (docosahexaenoic
acid and eicosahexaenoic acid), needed by virtually all tissue cells on a second-to-second basis.
Essential to life and good health, Omega-3 fatty acids protect against disease and can treat illness.They are considered essential fatty acids (EFA's), which means that they are essential to human health but cannot be manufactured by the body.This means that Omega-3 must be obtained from the diet.

The Wholistic Pet Salmon Oil Feeding Recommendations: 
10-30 lbs 1/4 tsp
30-60 lbs 1/2 tsp
60-90 lbs 1 tsp
90 lbs & up 1 1/2 tsp
Capsules: 1-2 capsules/30 lbs

The Wholistic Pet Salmon Oil Supplement Ingredients:

Wild Atlantic Salmon Oil,Vitamin E.
Nutritional Analysis
One tsp equals 4700 mg of Salmon Oil
Omega-3 1255 mg
DHA 423 mg
EPA 441 mg
DPA 172 mg
Vitamin E 1095 ppm
EPA min 8%
DHA min 12%

By feeding The Wholistic Pet™ Deep Sea Salmon Oil to your
pet you can ensure:
• Cardiovascular Health
• Support of Brain Function
• Improved Immunity Against Infection
• Beautiful & Lustrous Sheen to Coats
• Improvement in Inflammatory Conditions
• Increased Bone Strength
• Improved Growth & Development
• Improvement of Dandruff & Dry, Patchy Skin
• Readily Available EFA'S
• Increased Joint Mobility
• Lowering of Cholesterol

Free of All Pollutants & Heavy Metals!

Refrigerate After Opening.

Clich Here For More Wholistic Pet Care:

HOLISTIC PET CARE

The Wholistic Pet TM, and Wholistic Organics TM is your source of naturally healthy, holistic and organic pet products that are the embodiment of our search to find healthy, holistic nutritional products for our companion animals. We specialize in premium, organic pet nutritional supplements including Wholistic Canine Complete and Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility, Wholistic Run Free and Wholistic Sea Blend, all designed solely with your pet's health in mind. We want to ensure good health for your pet!

Our clients' pets range from the loftiest Best-in Show dogs to the loftiest Best in the World, Home-loved Dog, from World Champion horses to the best horse of all, from Champion Titled cat to barnyard cat---but all with the same desire in mind--the absolute best in health for the absolute best quality of life.

As you shop our holistic catalog, you will find that The Wholistic Pet TM line of nutritional pet supplements, pet treats and pet food is made with organic, human-grade ingredients that will offer your pet healthy, truly holistic nutrition.

Our Wholistic Canine Complete TM organic pet supplement is such an incredibly superior pet food supplement that the results are nothing short of remarkable! If you feed your pet commercial kibble, you should be adding Wholistic Canine Complete to compensate for missing, unavailable or inferior nutrients! If you feed your pet a raw, meaty diet, then you should be adding Wholistic Canine Complete organic pet supplement for balanced nutrition.

Please take the time to view our testimonials from actual pet owners just like you who have used our products and have a lot to say about them!

Our mission is to help all our beloved pets live happier, healthy lives free from avoidable health problems.

We sincerely hope that you enjoy browsing our on-line catalog.

The best to all of you!

Sandy Phillips, A.A.S., B.S., M.T., (ASCP), M. Ed.
Jack Phillips, A.S.S., B.S., J.D.
Ryan & Russell Phillips and 
from all our family pets.

Organic, Natural, Holistic and NonToxic Pet Care, Supplements and Food By www.infinitehealthresources.com

I would only give your younge pupss this supplement twice a week.


----------



## pitLess (Jan 23, 2008)

robc said:


> Are these the right caps? It just doesn't seem like enough for them but maybe it's just me...any thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks in advance! Rob


Those will work fine. Have you tried feeding the capsule by itself? My dog actually thinks they're treats. Maybe you can coat them with yogurt to make them more enticing. I do usually purchase wild salmon oil though and just squirt it over his food. Puncturing the capsules will allow you to do the same. Oil in water is not going to work.


----------



## robc (Apr 23, 2008)

pitLess said:


> Those will work fine. Have you tried feeding the capsule by itself? My dog actually thinks they're treats. Maybe you can coat them with yogurt to make them more enticing. I do usually purchase wild salmon oil though and just squirt it over his food. Puncturing the capsules will allow you to do the same. Oil in water is not going to work.


Thanks.....for the advice. I thought the oil in water would work because they lick the bowl completely dry. I trust what you say, but why won't the oil in the water work?


----------

